# Free: L.E.D. Lure



## zedex (Nov 14, 2011)

Not trying to rain on Wharfrat's lure give away series {which I think is great, BTW}.

 So, anyway...............

 What we have is a squid lure from Pirate's Den Fishing. It is 7inches long, complete with 50# swivel and leader of 30inches. The hook is a 6/0 and lure body is a soft plastic, lifelike in every detail.

 Inside the body is a LED light unit that double flashes green. The batteries cannot be replaced, but replacement light units are available. Lifespan is approx 160 operating hours.

 The lure is totally rigged and ready to use.

 These are used for saltwater species and are in use in several countries and in North America, along the entire western coast from San Diego to Alaska and the nothern east coast by longliners.

 They can be trolled, jigged, or bottom bounced. Depth rated for 3000ft and temp rated for ice fishing to 130F.

 How to get this one?? I wrote down a number, 1 to 100. Each reply to this thread has a number. The winner will be the one who makes the post that results in that number.

 Good luck  !!


----------



## Mud Minnow (Nov 14, 2011)

Count me in, thanks!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Nov 14, 2011)

Cool man, Count me in also


----------



## Reelcool (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice looking lure, Count me in too!


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice. Count me in too. Thx.


----------



## coltday (Nov 14, 2011)

Fishing lure/Christmas Tree ornament!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 14, 2011)

diggin the squid! i'm in. thanx!


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 14, 2011)

i am in please


----------



## turkeyslaya (Nov 14, 2011)

Guess I'm in too, Thx!


----------



## sharks (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm in this sounds great


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ah heck...I'll give it a try!


----------



## smittyg (Nov 14, 2011)

might as well try my luck. in


----------



## BradMyers (Nov 15, 2011)

Loving it, thanks for the chance. I'd give a Lanier striper a wack at it until I could go for something in the salt.


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Nov 15, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## Charber (Nov 15, 2011)

sounds like a cool lure, i'm in


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 15, 2011)

Sweeeeet!  I'm in fo sho!


----------



## vafisherman (Nov 15, 2011)

Count me in.


----------



## WFFISHER (Nov 15, 2011)

Um ok


----------



## oldsalty (Nov 15, 2011)

put my name in the box. THANKS


----------



## sharks2 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great lure thanks for the chance


----------



## Woods25 (Nov 15, 2011)

I never have much luck with these things, but count me in anyway ha.


----------



## Bryannecker (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks like King candy....Count me in..


----------



## oldmanbill (Nov 15, 2011)

me too,thanks


----------



## crokseti (Nov 15, 2011)

It glows for my attention.


----------



## geaux-fish (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd eat that. IN


----------



## Braedon09 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll put it in the water !! count me in


----------



## Dupree (Nov 17, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely, count me in.


----------



## Pate55 (Nov 17, 2011)

Im IN!!


----------



## sentrysam (Nov 17, 2011)

*interesting*

Reckon a big cobia would eat it ?


----------



## Golden BB (Nov 17, 2011)

I want it!


----------



## IRISHEAGLE7 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## MOTS (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Tarpfisher (Nov 18, 2011)

i am in...anyone won yet??


----------



## zedex (Nov 18, 2011)

No winner yet, but everyone should keep trying... y'all are getting close to the magic number. Multiple posts are ok.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 18, 2011)

zedex said:


> No winner yet, but everyone should keep trying... y'all are getting close to the magic number. Multiple posts are ok.



Dont say that or I'll be all over this!! =D


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 18, 2011)

So that wasnt it huh?


----------



## jimmellow (Nov 19, 2011)

count me in
Thanks


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 19, 2011)

Mellow that avi messes me up! 
Oh wait or was that those drugs I did in the 60's?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in, thanks a bunch!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 19, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken Dinner!! 
I think the idea of a LED lure is amazing! 
Com'on everyone get in this race! =D


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2011)

Didn't realize we posted til we won.


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2011)

Is there a limit to posts?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 19, 2011)

zedex said:


> No winner yet, but everyone should keep trying... y'all are getting close to the magic number. Multiple posts are ok.





4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Didn't realize we posted til we won.



Says there that multiple posts are OK!! =D


----------



## Dupree (Nov 19, 2011)

DvilleDawn said:


> Says there that multiple posts are OK!! =D



Didn't know if there was a limit?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 19, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Didn't know if there was a limit?



Now that one I dont know. 
I may totally be in violation of a major infraction.


----------



## Reelcool (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm in Again!


----------



## zedex (Nov 19, 2011)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Didn't realize we posted til we won.



I have a number picked that is between 1-100. The one whose post lands on that number is the winner. Anyone may post multiple times. Just don't make alot of consecutive posts so that everyone gets a chance.

 Once that number is reached, I will end it and announce the winner. Should I not catch it as soon as the number has been met, I will still end it and announce who landed on that number.

Until I announce the winner, its "game on".

In two weeks, I will leave the country for about 6 weeks. When I return, we will have another contest. In this contest, the prize will be up to GON members. I will make a post regarding the choices after this contest.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 19, 2011)

You are far to generous, but Thank You so much for this great opportunity!
Thanks also for clearing this up with some about how it works! 
And here I was concerned I was playing it all wrong!!  

Im still in!


----------



## coltday (Nov 20, 2011)

Gotta love free stuff!


----------



## Dupree (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for clearing it up.


----------



## Reelcool (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea, thanks for clearing it up. I didn't understand what was going on.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh, ok.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 20, 2011)

Woot Woot everyones on the same page now!!


----------



## mhg (Nov 20, 2011)

I just love this place
Mike


----------



## Reelcool (Nov 20, 2011)

One more time!


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 20, 2011)

THIS IS THE HOT SPOT 
 Give it up boys its Mine!!


----------



## zedex (Nov 20, 2011)

Judging by the post counts, I would say Monday a winner should be called out.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 20, 2011)

zedex said:


> Judging by the post counts, I would say Monday a winner should be called out.



Thats because we are some mad posting fools! 
Or just a little


----------



## Charber (Nov 21, 2011)

come on baby


----------



## barryc (Nov 21, 2011)

I would like a chance thanks


----------



## Dupree (Nov 21, 2011)

No winner yet?


----------



## Lightnrod (Nov 21, 2011)

Count me in!


----------



## Charber (Nov 21, 2011)

durn, i figured i would come back and someone would have won already..


----------



## barryc (Nov 21, 2011)

Another try.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 21, 2011)

Check Check Check is this thing working!! 
I dunno but Im still in and still a little !!


----------



## catdog15 (Nov 21, 2011)

awsome dude


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 21, 2011)

ME: Knock Knock
YALL: Who's There
ME: Winner
Yall: Winner Who
Me: Not You!!

  
silly silly silly


----------



## zedex (Nov 21, 2011)

Charber said:


> durn, i figured i would come back and someone would have won already..



You are correct; someone did win. YOU DID !!!

 The number I picked is the year I was born. On Christmas day of 1964, I embarked upon a journey to wreak havoc in my parents life and I can say I have succeeded.

Please pm the address you wish this delivered to.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Nov 22, 2011)

Zedex, great contest, thanks.


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 22, 2011)

Charber said:


> come on baby



CONGRATS! 
Now when you taken me fishing? 



zedex said:


> You are correct; someone did win. YOU DID !!! The number I picked is the year I was born. On Christmas day of 1964, I embarked upon a journey to wreak havoc in my parents life and I can say I have succeeded. Please pm the address you wish this delivered to.



Thanks for the great opportunity Zedex, this was great FUN! :trampoline:


----------



## JimC (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmmm ! I wonder if you wrote down #72  Thanks to both of you guys for this kind of stuff


----------



## JonEv (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## oldsalty (Dec 6, 2011)

IN once again. Than a bunch


----------



## Southbound (Dec 9, 2011)

Im in


----------



## Southbound (Dec 9, 2011)

again


----------



## turkey foot (Dec 9, 2011)

Put me in.


----------



## zedex (Dec 10, 2011)

Please refer back to post #69. Charber won. The lucky post number was #64.

 When I return to the country, I will have another contest.


----------



## bobthompson (Dec 17, 2011)

*squid*

count me in ,thanks


----------

